# Ventilated Seats on CC??



## CCmeister (Apr 21, 2010)

I was interested in installing a ventilated seat in my 09 CC. Anybody have any experience or advice that could help? I read that the new '11 CC VR6 will have ventilated seats, but that would probably cost me $2k.
Help!


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Ventilated Seats on CC?? (CCmeister)*

good question


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

if you lived down here, you'd pay it.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

CCmeister said:


> I was interested in installing a ventilated seat in my 09 CC. Anybody have any experience or advice that could help? I read that the new '11 CC VR6 will have ventilated seats, but that would probably cost me $2k.
> Help!


When you say "ventilated seat" do you mean the ones with air flow for cooling? If so, there are kits that you can buy for cooling your seats. They mainly consist of computer fans cut into the foam to flow air through the seat.


----------

